# suzuki samurai conversion



## lol12555 (Feb 16, 2009)

i got a 1972 Suzuki samurai LJ20 and i want to convert it to electric where do start? or what parts do i need i only need a top speed of 30-40mph and 20-30miles pure charge and under $4.000


specs:manual Tran,
* 









*


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Basically, throw out all the stuff to do with the engine and then install whatever motor you can afford with a charger and some batteries that fall within your budget. Vague I know but that's sort of where it starts.

You would need to work out if you want to keep the clutch or not and what motor and batteries you need and can afford.

You could do a lot worse then having a look at this thread of a Willys Jeep conversion.

After you've looked at it you may then have some specific questions formulated that would be easier to answer.

Good luck, looks like a fun conversion.


----------



## lol12555 (Feb 16, 2009)

would i be able to go 30mph+ with this Motor?


http://www.evparts.com/prod-MT2111.htm


----------



## lol12555 (Feb 16, 2009)

would i be able to go 20-30miles with this battery


http://www.evparts.com/prod-BT9514.htm


----------



## lol12555 (Feb 16, 2009)

*ev math *
*
Suzuki samurai LJ20: $100-$200

Net-gain Impulse 8 Motor: $1,550.00

12#, 12 volt,12 amp Battery's: $371.00

Pot Box: $114.70

Palm Pilot M515: $52.49 Ev-dash Software: $0.00

xantrex link 10: $250.00

Curtis PMC 1205-204 controller: $325.00

Power Cut-Off Switch: $15.00

Shunt: $40.00

Circuit Breaker: $333.00

Fuse,10 amp, 250 volt: $1.26

electric Chrome bumper sticker: $6.00

36 Volt Golf Car Cart Battery Charger:$235.00 x4=$940.00*


*total:$3292.00 *


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

lol12555 said:


> *ev math *
> 
> *Net-gain Impulse 8 Motor: $1,550.00*
> 
> ...


Hi lo,

Looks like your evmath doesn't add up in regards to the controller and batteries. Even if you like the sum total for $, the amps, volts, watts and watt-hours have to make sense. And I don't follow you on the need for 4 chargers. Better recalculate some things 

Regards,

major


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Not sure about the batteries. I don't think 144v and 12Ah will get you very far. Even the other way round 12v and 144Ah doesn't look any better.

I think maybe you should be looking at 12v cells with 60Ah or more per cell.



Assuming your Suzuki weighs 1400kg (and assuming lots of other things)
At 30mph you will require 7854W of power to push it along a flat level asphalt road on easy rolling tyres.
That gives you 262 Wh/mile
Your batteries have 1728Wh capacity and only 1382Wh at 80%DoD

That gives you a range of 5 miles at 80%DoD or 7 miles if you completely flatten your batteries.

If you used 12 x 60Ah batteries at 12 volts each you will have 6912Wh capacity at 80%DoD and a range of 26 miles.


----------



## lol12555 (Feb 16, 2009)

the car is 1,378 pounds (625 kg)


http://www.lj10.com/lj20info/


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I think the UK Suzuki Samurai must be a different vehicle then.

OK if the vehicle was 625kg and it didn't gain any battery weight in the conversion and It has a lower Cd 0.4 and frontal area 2m sq then with 12 x 12v 12Ah cells you get 11 miles range.


----------



## lol12555 (Feb 16, 2009)

so Evin with 12 12v 12ah battery's the volts wood go up but not the ah?


----------



## lol12555 (Feb 16, 2009)

what about 12 12v 20ah battery's


----------



## lol12555 (Feb 16, 2009)

what cind of Controller do i need to get if i get 12 12v 60ah battery's ????????

[/quote]


----------



## NickRummy (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow under 1,400lbs? That seems really light.


----------



## lol12555 (Feb 16, 2009)

well its a two stroke two cylinder, 359cc engine


----------



## NickRummy (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh ok. What kind of power output does that motor have?

I'm looking to do a conversion using the drive train out of a Samurai (between 86-89) and I'm trying to find out what it will take to power it. I'm not using it to commute though. Just for trail riding and playing around offroad. Curb weight on the Samurais in the years I'm looking at are around 2,100lbs with a 4 cylinder motor. I don't plan on using anything but axles, drive shafts and the transfer case though. The rest I'll build on my own.


----------

